# Beamer eMachines V700 - Artefakte bei 120Hz



## rytme (26. Oktober 2011)

Habe derzeit den oben genannten Beamer im Einsatz. 
Problem ist nun, sobald ich die 120Hz einstelle, bekomme ich teilweise totalen Pixelsalat auf der Leinwand.
Vermute mal es liegt entweder am HDMI Kabel (10m) oder an dem DVI->HDMI Adapter. Nur was kann man dagegen machen? Gibts vielleicht doch noch andere Ursachen dafür?

Gruß
rytme


----------



## Superwip (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich nehme an, du hast es schon mit einem anderen Kabel getestet woraufhin eine Besserung eintrat?

Prinzipiell kannst du ein höherwertiges Kabel nehmen, am besten gleich ein HDMI-DVI  Kabel, sodass du keinen Adapter benötigst; bei der Auflösung sollte das Kabel bei 120Hz eigentlich nicht länger als 4,5-5m sein

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre es einen HDMI Range Extender, gegebenenfalls mit LWL zu nutzen (ist aber nicht billig) oder natürlich einfach den Abstand zwischen PC und Beamer wenn möglich zu reduzieren und ein kürzeres Kabel zu nutzen


----------

